
Sleep Tracking: My Oura Ring Review (After Two Years) - remouherek
https://remo.org/2020/06/25/sleep-tracking-oura-ring-review/
======
pedalpete
I got my Oura ring in January. I have insomnia, so a few times a week it is
giving me the red warning on restfulness and not enough REM sleep (less often
not enough deep sleep).

I'm working on an EEG to get better sleep stats, and then with that data, do
real-time sleep interaction/management.

I can't quite put my finger on why I like the ring so much. I don't need it
anymore, I know I don't sleep well, having it tell me that isn't helpful. Yet
they've done something really well.

